# Greenbank Mortuary Chapels - Things to do with a derelict chapel.



## krela (Aug 13, 2014)

Some of you may remember the last time I posted a report was a couple of years ago, entitled "things to do with a derelict swimming pool", where I and a few other like minded people decided to take over a derelict edwardian swimming pool and turn it into a gallery and event space so that it didn't get trashed while waiting for redevelopment.

Well, now we're back, this time with a derelict Victorian gothic chapel.

In May 2014, after 4 years of protracted and frustrating negotiations with Bristol City Council we were finally given a lease on the Cemetery chapels within a local cemetery, which the council had been using for groundkeepers storage for the past 30+ years. We've got an initial one year lease, with a view to a 3 or 5 year lease in the future. Our aim is to halt the damage that 30+ years of neglect has taken, and turn it into an art and community space. There is no water, electricity or gas on site, so everything we do will have to be innovative and sustainable. We're looking to keep it off grid, which means solar power, harvesting rainwater etc. It's going to be a challenge for sure!

If we get the 5 year lease, we will be looking at undertaking full heritage restoration, which will be a major multi-million pound project.

We have a website with more info, and we're on a fundraising drive at the moment to get us started. We're not a company, we're not a community group, we're just a co-operative bunch of like minded folk who believe that buildings like this shouldn't be allowed to lay empty to decay beyond repair, and we're doing something about it. We're starting with nothing but our own skills and hard work, and a firm belief that we can do it, we have a track record. That said, it's still quite surreal and overwhelming (in a good way) being a custodian to such an amazing building. 

http://www.greenbankchapel.com

And we're greenbankchapel on both Facebook and Twitter.

So, on with a little about the location:

Built in the early 1870s, Greenbank Mortuary Chapels are a GradeII listed pair of cemetery chapels, one Christian, the other Non-conformist. They were designed by local architect Henry Masters, and built in the Victorian Gothic style. 

My photography isn't what it was, I'm seriously out of practice, but here's a few anyway:


IMG_6398 by krela, on Flickr


IMG_6411 by krela, on Flickr


IMG_6421 by krela, on Flickr


IMG_6428 by krela, on Flickr


IMG_6444 by krela, on Flickr


IMG_6463 by krela, on Flickr


IMG_6505 by krela, on Flickr


IMG_6506 by krela, on Flickr


IMG_6513 by krela, on Flickr


IMG_6518 by krela, on Flickr


IMG_6522 by krela, on Flickr


IMG_6523 by krela, on Flickr


IMG_6526 by krela, on Flickr


Untitled_HDR2 by krela, on Flickr


Untitled_HDR22 by krela, on Flickr


Untitled_HDR23 by krela, on Flickr


Untitled_HDR24 by krela, on Flickr


Untitled_HDR26 by krela, on Flickr


Untitled_HDR25 by krela, on Flickr

This location is not explorable, it's very well secured and now in use. But if anyone would like to know more then there is opportunity for things to be arrange. Also we're having an open weekend on the 13th/14th Sept. if anyone happens to be around.

Cheers!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 13, 2014)

Fantastic work dude! 
I look forward to visiting  
Thanks for keeping us updated, best of luck with the remainder of the project.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 13, 2014)

Your photos are aweome! Out of practice you say?! Would like to see them when your photos are good then!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like a smashing project and I hope its a great success and the best of luck.I,ve popped something the pot!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 13, 2014)

Out of practice?? Shut up!!!

A fantastic and gorgeous building and nice to see you guys in there looking after the place. As UrbanX says, I look forward to visiting too


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is a building that deserves to be saved and it is very heartening to see that there are enough community minded folk willing to step in. I wish all of you the best of luck with the project. I agree with the others about your photography.


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome project fella, what a fantastic building and any kind of use /restoration would do it justice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Aug 13, 2014)

You and your friends are to be applauded for trying to make a difference. I wish you luck and will send a small donation your way. It will be great to see them returned to glory and be able to dispense with those ugly wire fences - although I'm sure those same fences are currently doing a fantastic job at keeping the trashing amoeba out. Incidently, is that vandalism on IMG 6505? It looks recent... We have a beautiful little chapel in a city cemetary in Norwich which, just like your two has been relegated to use as a groundsmans store for decades. If I get the chance over the weekend I'll take a couple of photo's and tag them on to the comments!


----------



## krela (Aug 13, 2014)

No vandalism, we suspect it's from where people were less than careful moving stuff in and out of storage. The stone is suffering badly from damp and acid erosion, so it's VERY crumbly and brittle.

Thank you to those of you who have donated, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 13, 2014)

Really nice photos Ben especially the 3rd one down, I hope it all goes well and you manage to do the full heritage restoration, shall pop some funds in the pot on payday


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 13, 2014)

WOW!

What a beautiful and grand old building. Very commendable what you and the Group are trying to do. Wishing you all the very best of success with this.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 13, 2014)

That's a bit of alright that is Ben,good luck with project.


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 13, 2014)

What a lovely thing to do! Hope you keep the forum up to date with photos & info as this develops. Perhaps there would be the opportunity for some urban explorers to become urban restorers?


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great work mate. Long may this sort of thing continue, as it seems this is the only sort of venture that is going to stop thiskind of site being flattened and turned into flats. Well done and good luck to all of you!
Godzy


----------



## MD (Aug 13, 2014)

nice work 
nice looking building too


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds like a challenging project, so very best of luck with it. While the rest of us enjoy getting out exploring old places, then lamenting those that are lost, you are actually trying to preserve some, so you have my admiration.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Aug 14, 2014)

Infraredd said:


> ...... urban explorers to become urban restorers?



Love it!


----------



## Dugie (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice photos mate, good luck with the project.

Dugie


----------



## krela (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Open weekend on the 13/14 Sept if you happen to be in the area.


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 21, 2014)

Great to see a bit of Krela internet posting action! Well done on this fabulous project and sharing your ace images of it


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 21, 2014)

What a beautiful little place and fantastic shots.if I was nearer would certainly give it a look.shame I am that way at the end of the month instead of the middle..well done on your work too.


----------



## decker (Nov 1, 2014)

What a pleasure to see..


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 2, 2014)

What a wonderful building and hats off to you and your friends for actually doing something to save it, I admire you. Good luck


----------



## Geordielad (Nov 3, 2014)

lovely building good luck krela and awesome pics too


----------

